# Qabc 2010 - Judges & Stewards Wanted



## The Scientist (27/8/10)

The Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship (QABC) is held as a qualifier to the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship (AABC), which is to be held in Melbourne on Thursday 28th October 2010. Entrants from the QABC who receive a 1st, 2nd or 3rd placing in any of the categories and who have achieved a minimum score of 60% will be invited to enter the National Championship (AABC).

Entries for the QABC are to be in no later than the 28 Aug, so better get moving if you haven't submitted your beers yet.

Only Queensland residents are eligible to enter the QABC but Judges and Stewards can be from outside of the State. The judging for QABC will be on the weekend of the, 11-12th of September and held at The Platform Bar in Brisbane.

This is a call for both Judges and Stewards who are going to be available in Brisbane on the weekend of the comp. If you have an interest in either Judging or helping out on the day send me a PM and I'll add you to the list of potential QABC staff. If you have entered beers into the QABC, please let me know which styles. This is because you can only be panelled to judge categories in which you have not entered. Also please let me know what experience you have with comps so if panelled to judge I can pair you up with someone suitable.

I am looking for both experienced and novice judges / stewards who know the importance of constructive feedback and understand what the intent of providing good judging / stewarding is all about. If you're wondering what that is, well as taken from the Beer Judge Certification Program (BJCP) "To promote the appreciation of real beer and to recognise beer tasting and evaluation skills". But mostly to give competitors a non-bias review of their beers to assist in their development and/or improvement of their brewing.

Depending on the number of entries for QABC this year, we will usually complete the judging in one full day with a 8am start and working through till up to 5pm. If there are enough entries there may be further judging on the following day. Please consider these time frames if putting your name forward to assist in the comp.

Getting closer to the comp date there will be a list of Judges released and a clarification of who has been nominated for what roles. This comp is run in accordance with the rules of the Australian Amateur Brewing Association (AABC) and all entries are judged against the published AABC style guidelines for 2010.

For more info on the QABC go to http://www.qabc.org.au/
For more info on the AABC go to http://www.aabc.org.au/

Also if anyone has related QABC questions which they want answered on this forum, please post away.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

TS


----------



## The Scientist (8/9/10)

Hi All,

QABC is being run this weekend on the 11th Sep with an 8am start at the Platform Bar of Grand Central Hotel in Brisbane. If you are able to attend during this event it would be greatly appreciated as we need all the assistance we can get to make the comp run as smoothly as possible. We have about 220 entries to judge this year, which will take us most of the day to get through. I have a list of Judges and Stewards who have confirmed their attendance with me but please be advised things may change if need arises.

There will be light refreshments provided by the venue to Judges and Stewards and further bar facilities available throughout the Grand Central. Judges and Stewards will break for lunch at the end of each flights round of beers. The day is broken up into two rounds of Judging with a Best of Show round to be done at the completion of the second and final round.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

Cheers,

TS :beer:


----------



## gjhansford (8/9/10)

I'm a first time competitor in the QABC this year and I was wondering what's the protical on attending. I'll be passing back thru Brisbane on Sunday on my way home to Toowoomba and wondered if there's any value in dropping in at the Platform Bar (apart from the obvious reason to have a drink!). Can you tell me when you'll have it all wrapped up on Sunday ... when would be too late to turn up?

ghhb


----------



## browndog (8/9/10)

ghhb said:


> I'm a first time competitor in the QABC this year and I was wondering what's the protical on attending. I'll be passing back thru Brisbane on Sunday on my way home to Toowoomba and wondered if there's any value in dropping in at the Platform Bar (apart from the obvious reason to have a drink!). Can you tell me when you'll have it all wrapped up on Sunday ... when would be too late to turn up?
> 
> ghhb




It will be all done and dusted by saturday arvo.


----------



## winkle (8/9/10)

The Scientist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> QABC is being run this weekend on the 11th Sep with an 8am start at the Platform Bar of Grand Central Hotel in Brisbane. If you are able to attend during this event it would be greatly appreciated as we need all the assistance we can get to make the comp run as smoothly as possible. We have about 220 entries to judge this year, which will take us most of the day to get through. I have a list of Judges and Stewards who have confirmed their attendance with me but please be advised things may change if need arises.
> 
> ...



Awesome, should I bring pickled eggs for breakfast :icon_cheers:


----------



## gjhansford (8/9/10)

Thanks for the knees up ... we'll take the quick route home instead and bypass BrisVegas!



browndog said:


> It will be all done and dusted by saturday arvo.


----------



## The Scientist (10/9/10)

Hey all,

I have just been told by the bar manager that due to their liquor licence we will not be able to consume any alcohol until 10am. This means we will have a bit of a late start and most likely be there a bit later than last year. They have no other bookings for the 11th so the bar is ours as long as we require. I am hoping this means after the comp we get free reign of the bar  

Can I please ask that Judges, stewards and helpers start arriving at the Platform Bar from 9am. Please be advised that the event may go on a bit later in the day, probably 6pm would be my guess.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/9/10)

So I get a sleep in and will have an excuse to be late for the opera at Eagle Farm.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/9/10)

Cheers to a good day fellas. I thought those rouge beers were bitter until I got home SWMBO is a bit bitter. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (11/9/10)

+1


----------



## AlphaOne (12/9/10)

The beers were awesome, congratulations, the quality was outstanding!

Cheers, Brendan.


----------



## winkle (12/9/10)

+1

stupidity rules.
(I may have sold a keg of Gose though) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/10)

Is that the one that Gose through you like a dose of salts?


----------



## browndog (12/9/10)

A big thanks to all involved in the competition from Stewards to Judges, I'd like to single out Ross, Liam and Neil in particular who did the lions share of the organising and a big thanks to the Platform Bar for hosting the event and the Staff going out of their way to assist us. Now the waiting begins. Good luck to all who entered.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## starkesbier (12/9/10)

+1



browndog said:


> A big thanks to all involved in the competition from Stewards to Judges, I'd like to single out Ross, Liam and Neil in particular who did the lions share of the organising and a big thanks to the Platform Bar for hosting the event and the Staff going out of their way to assist us. Now the waiting begins. Good luck to all who entered.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


----------



## winkle (12/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Is that the one that Gose through you like a dose of salts?



My body is now well preserved ad finitum.

Thanks again to everyone involved, particularly the staff at the platform and the stewards.
(Campbell - The bar at home resembles a wildebeest migration route).
Is it time for a stout?


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/10)

An oatmeal stout with a really good head :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (12/9/10)

Back on that horse



Giddyup
(in bed by 6)


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/10)

Bump

How soon will we know how QLD went in the Nats this year?


----------



## browndog (24/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Bump
> 
> How soon will we know how QLD went in the Nats this year?



Give me your mobile number and I'll text you from the presentation night on saturday Bribie  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (24/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Bump
> 
> How soon will we know how QLD went in the Nats this year?



Judging is on next Thurs (28th), so I would imagine by Friday/Saturday we should know!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (24/10/10)

Results will announced on Saturday night, 30th Oct, at the presentation dinner...

cheers Ross


----------

